# Star Wars Battlefront releases November 17th for PC, PS4 & Xbox One



## chavosaur (Mar 24, 2015)

​
​Que the blasting Lucas orchestra, Star Wars battlefront is on its way to our galaxy!​​EA has finally shed some light on its upcoming Star Wars title, with an avid mindset of having the game come out this holiday 2015. There is a high chance that the game will be released in conjunction with Star Wars: The Force Awakens, releasing December of this year.​​EA has also confirmed more light will be shed on the project at the upcoming Star Wars celebration in Anaheim California, April 16 to 19th.​ 


> "We could not think of a better or more appropriate place to debut the game officially for the first time than the premier event that celebrates the Star Wars universe and the legions of fans who have fallen in love with it," EA announced on their site.
> 
> "Star Wars: Battlefront 3" is a first person shooter video game, which is actually EA Digital Illusions CE's take on what the "Battlefront" series should be. Two previous versions of the game were developed by other developers, namely Free Radical Design, Pandemic Studios and Rebellion Developments. In May 2013, EA signed an exclusive deal with Disney for rights to develop certain Star Wars games.


 
 Source

The game is most likely going to run on DICE's frostbite 3 engine, the exact same engine used in the Battlefield franchise.

Needless to say, I am very excited for the release of the next Battlefront game. In conjunction with The Force Awakens this coming holiday, I think Star Wars fans alike will have a lot to keep them busy this season!


----------



## T-hug (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm excited but very weary for this game, if it's riddled with DLC and microtransactions I won't pick it up.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Mar 24, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I'm excited but very weary for this game, if it's riddled with DLC and microtransactions I won't pick it up.


Join the dark side by PURCHASING MORE DLC!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 24, 2015)

If it's limited to just battle packs like Hardline was, I'll be perfectly fine with it. 

If they try to charge me per character, per map, per weapon, per ANYTHING, then I'll kick it into the same pit Darth Maul's rotting in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2015)

I will buy it regardless of the DLC situation - the more extra content the better as long as the core game is top notch.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking forward to this. Quite liking the Battlefield series atm, even tho Hardline was a bit too expensive for what it had as content.


----------



## R0B0T0 (Mar 24, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I'm excited but very *weary for* this game, if it's riddled with DLC and microtransactions I won't pick it up.


 

*wary of


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 24, 2015)

I sure hope they wont fuck up this one, prolly first fps i've been actually waiting for in years.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 24, 2015)

R0B0T0 said:


> *wary of


Weary:
adjective - reluctant to see or experience any more of; tired of.
verb - grow tired of or bored with.

Either or works in this instance.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2015)

The movie is more than likely going to be shit, but this should make up for it.


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 25, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> The movie is more than likely going to be shit, but this should make up for it.


 
Aw come on it can't be worse then ep1-3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

Holiday 2015 isn't news, they said the same thing at E3 last year.



Ashtonx said:


> I sure hope they wont fuck up this one, prolly first fps i've been actually waiting for in years.


Same here, I used to be a hardcore FPS fan but there's been nothing good over the past few years. I actually built my PC anticipating this, though I'm thinking of downgrading my PC and getting an Xbox One as I'm not happywith the current state of PC gaming. But I'm worried they will shaft visual quality in favor of an unnecessary framerate on XB1 like most companies seem to do these days.
This part concerns me though: "EA Digital Illusions CE's take on what the "Battlefront" series should be."
I wasn't a fan of EA's take of Mass Effect nor am I a fan of their other shooters.


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 25, 2015)

Moving from pc to xbone sounds like a downgrade indeed. I can understand people who get ps, since sony usually has some nice exclusives but xbone ?


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 25, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> Moving from pc to xbone sounds like a downgrade indeed. I can understand people who get ps, since sony usually has some nice exclusives but xbone ?


 
Well, Xbox has Halo, a highly regarded FPS series.


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 25, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Well, Xbox has Halo, a highly regarded FPS series.


 
Highly regarded ? So is twilight, your point ?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> I can understand people who get ps, since sony usually has some nice exclusives


As of Budokai 3's multiplat remaster that is no longer true.
I can't see any reason to buy a Sony console, Dragon Ball games are always multiplat now (the only real reason Budokai 3 didn't get a GC release was due to disc size) and play much better with an Xbox controller, in addition to better versions of Dragon Ball games there's Halo, Perfect Dark, Conker and a more stable and secure online service on Xbox.


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 25, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> As of Budokai 3's multiplat remaster that is no longer true.
> I can't see any reason to buy a Sony console, Dragon Ball games are always multiplat now (the only real reason Budokai 3 didn't get a GC release was due to disc size) and play much better with an Xbox controller, in addition to better versions of Dragon Ball games there's Halo, Perfect Dark, Conker and a more stable and secure online service on Xbox.


 


To think i lived to times when people describe microsoft product as secure.. i must be getting old.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2015)

I wonder how this will do. One one hand, The old ones were really good, and this one is made my Dice, who handled the battlefield games very very well. However, on the other, I hope I am not just looking at this through rose colored glasses.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 17, 2015)

T-hug said:


>




I love how they put the EA logo right in the title. Probably to warn us that this is an EA game.


----------



## dontay0100 (Apr 17, 2015)

looking dope!! Can't wait!! will def be getting it day one!! midnight!!!!!!


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 17, 2015)

Got to remember this is game engine, which doesn't actually mean 'in game', so don't get TOO excited yet. But even so, yes this is looking rather scrummy - Battlefront 1 & 2 still get a play from me every so often, they're that good, so looking forward to this!


----------



## XDel (Apr 17, 2015)

O.K. as much as I hate modern day E.A., this don't look too shabby. On the other hand, I don't know how they would fair should they decide to take on RPG's or something akin Dark Forces I, II, and Jedi Outcast.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

T-hug said:


>



Rebel soldiers with jet packs?
><

Oh god, I looked at the preorder bonuses and it seems like this is gonna be one of those games where newcomers are gonna be handicapped by lack of equipment. Whatever happened to just picking up a shooter and kicking butt regardless of how many hours you've played?
I like the customization idea but we should have a good balanced variety to start with including Ion weapons otherwise people who already unlocked them would have an unfair advantage


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 18, 2015)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT O_O I WANT IT NOW

EDIT:

4 planets (Tatooine, Sullust, Hoth and Endor)
Setting is Episode 4-6
no conquest mode
no space fights
no classes (you can choose equipment, but thers a weight limit)
there can be one "boss" on each side e.g a sith or jedi (confirmed are Boba Fett and Darth Vader)
no solo campaign, instead there are battlefront missions
only 20vs20 player fight...
Umm i can already see all those vechicle battles on 20 vs 20 maps
Also it's an engine footage not gameplay, so even though it looks awesome game will look much worse.

I guess this is a cold bucket that made me go from holy shit to meh.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 18, 2015)

'fraid I don't trust EA as far as I can throw 'em. Battlefront 2 was really damn fun but I highly doubt this one will be.

and I just remembered it's on Origin only. Ahah yeah you can keep it EA. If it wasn't on that piece of shit platform I might have actually bought it on sale one day when it was bundled with all its DLC for less than $50. Anything on Origin I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Mystic Shadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Conker is dead they force rareware to make kinect games also ps4 has better HW=1080p not 720p on xb1. But from ign only 4 maps like wtf. Game is gonna be just as shitty as hard line ugh. I hope to god they have more in store and not DLC crap. I'm sorry when I spend $60 on a game I'm not ready to spend $40 more on shitty dlc that I won't bother with half of or get screwed with (destiny house of wolves)


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 18, 2015)

I dont think there'll be only 4 maps, prolly 2 or 3 maps per planet.

Still 20vs20 is already shitty cod like game. No space battles is also a huge -

As for consoles power don't really care as  i won't really buy anything current gen untill it has a large library... atm i'd be more tempted to get a vita than ps4 or xbone. Anyway got a gaming pc so whatever those consoles can do is still inferior to my hw.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I wonder how this will do. One one hand, The old ones were really good, and this one is made my Dice, who handled the battlefield games very very well. However, on the other, I hope I am not just looking at this through rose colored glasses.


 

I'm sure this game will be fine. Was confirmed a year ago it is based on the 3rd title, George Lucas cancelled when it was 99% complete. More then likely this will play similar to the original titles with battlefield elements added to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> I'm sure this game will be fine. Was confirmed a year ago it is based on the 3rd title, George Lucas cancelled when it was 99% complete. More then likely this will play similar to the original titles with battlefield elements added to it.


I believe they said it's DICE's take on Battlefront. I didn't see anything about it being based on the unreleased battlefront 3 which worries me

BTW, is Origin really as bad as people say? Personally I haven't tried it before and I was planning to get this on Xbox One but if Origin is OK I might get the PC version too.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


>


That is actually quite a bad oversight by the graphic designers.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> BTW, is Origin really as bad as people say? Personally I haven't tried it before and I was planning to get this on Xbox One but if Origin is OK I might get the PC version too.


 
No, it isn't... and on a side note (not aimed at you Snugglevixen) this whole fukkin 'EA are the devil'/'I don't trust EA'/'I hate EA'/'Origin Sux!!' bollocks is getting rather tiresome to read to be honest.... guess it's still 'cool' to slag em off ehh.
Origin does its job, nothing more, nothing less - you won't get sexually aroused the first time you fire it up, neither will you go on an axe murdering rampage in disgust 
Just like EA themselves: they're not gonna knock on your door and give you $5k just coz they're like that, not are they gonna break into your house and kill yer kids - let's wait and see how good this game turns out be (y'know, after actually playing it) before grabbing the pitchforks hm? frankly, if I want to read some of the posts further up here I could just sign up at soddin Gamefaqs....


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> No, it isn't... and on a side note (not aimed at you Snugglevixen) this whole fukkin 'EA are the devil'/'I don't trust EA'/'I hate EA'/'Origin Sux!!' bollocks is getting rather tiresome to read to be honest.... guess it's still 'cool' to slag em off ehh.
> Origin does its job, nothing more, nothing less - you won't get sexually aroused the first time you fire it up, neither will you go on an axe murdering rampage in disgust
> Just like EA themselves: they're not gonna knock on your door and give you $5k just coz they're like that, not are they gonna break into your house and kill yer kids - let's wait and see how good this game turns out be (y'know, after actually playing it) before grabbing the pitchforks hm? frankly, if I want to read some of the posts further up here I could just sign up at soddin Gamefaqs....


Alright, I might get both versions then. Apparently Origin does refunds so that's an option if I'm unhappy with Origin.

I think a lot of the EA hate comes from the fact they used to consistently produce good games but in more recent times they've put out disappointing games like Mass Effect 3. Also I think a lot of hate comes from the FIFA games being almost the same each year (which is more of a fan fault for buying the game each year.)
As for Origin I'm guessing it's haters are the same breed of people who harassed me for pointing out bugs/problems I was having (exclusively) with Steam (consequently putting another gripe on the list).


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 18, 2015)

It is a shame there is no space battles.  On the PSP, not only were there ground and space battles, but you could easily transition between them.


----------



## Vanth88 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm both excited and worried about this game but that's to be expected. I'm not sure if I can post this but there's an article at eurogamer where they talk with the general manager at Dice, Patrick Bach and some of the team members about how fans are worried that the game will be shit.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-04-17-star-wars-battlefront

They talk a lot about the other stuff in the game too including details about how the customization in the game works which I kind of like. I think it's been mentioned before but there won't be classes and instead the game will allow the player to customize their characters including gear, weapons, abilities, and even species. I actually like that more than the previous class system in older Battlefront games.

The article also kind of hints at player bonuses making a return in this game as well.
"Bach won't give an explanation of how the Nemesis or Killstreak Bonuses that I see on the gameplay footage after the player picks off an enemy will work either ("I'm a bit upset you spent time looking at those digits rather than the world...")." I'm hoping they make a return. I liked how Battlefront 2 rewarded you for doing well with your characters.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I believe they said it's DICE's take on Battlefront. I didn't see anything about it being based on the unreleased battlefront 3 which worries me
> 
> BTW, is Origin really as bad as people say? Personally I haven't tried it before and I was planning to get this on Xbox One but if Origin is OK I might get the PC version too.


 
There's nothing specifically wrong with Origin, though it used to be a resource hogging laggy piece of crap. I think they fixed some of that.
It's just an entirely irrelevant and pointless platform. EA was basically playing with all the other kids at Steam's house and all of a sudden decided to pick up its toys and go home and play there. A vast majority of gamers use Steam, so it makes no sense to try and compete and force gamers to have to run two damn clients at once when it could all still just be on Steam.




mightymuffy said:


> No, it isn't... and on a side note (not aimed at you Snugglevixen) this whole fukkin 'EA are the devil'/'I don't trust EA'/'I hate EA'/'Origin Sux!!' bollocks is getting rather tiresome to read to be honest.... guess it's still 'cool' to slag em off ehh.
> Origin does its job, nothing more, nothing less - you won't get sexually aroused the first time you fire it up, neither will you go on an axe murdering rampage in disgust
> Just like EA themselves: they're not gonna knock on your door and give you $5k just coz they're like that, not are they gonna break into your house and kill yer kids - let's wait and see how good this game turns out be (y'know, after actually playing it) before grabbing the pitchforks hm? frankly, if I want to read some of the posts further up here I could just sign up at soddin Gamefaqs....


 
You must've missed most EA games for the past...5? years.
They drive most good series into the ground and try to squeeze every nickel and dime out of people playing their games. They're also a PR nightmare, though recently they seem to be keeping their mouths shut.
You can't really dance around the fact EA has actually been voted one of the worst companies, several times. They're a shit company, plain and simple. People who aren't worried about them fucking a game up have some issues or just plain aren't informed.

oh and while i'm remembering, EA basically abandoned Battlefield 3 when a massive chunk of people became unable to play after a patch or two. Tons of support threads and tickets flooded in and they basically just did nothing. I dunno if they ever fixed it for people. Fixing the problem was quite the damn process and usually didn't work anyway. I remember trying to fix it and just being baffled seeing their entire support forum flooded with people having the same issues. I just uninstalled right then and there and saved myself the trouble.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 18, 2015)

i will probably get this within a few days of it releasing because my birthday is on the 23rd of november


----------



## saulopp (Apr 18, 2015)

are you going to post any more "underground gaming community" stuff or did this page turn into "game trailer release announcer"?


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 18, 2015)

- No space battles
- No Clone Era
- No Campaign

This is how to loose Customers.
Singed by EA


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 18, 2015)

A





mightymuffy said:


> No, it isn't... and on a side note (not aimed at you Snugglevixen) this whole fukkin 'EA are the devil'/'I don't trust EA'/'I hate EA'/'Origin Sux!!' bollocks is getting rather tiresome to read to be honest.... guess it's still 'cool' to slag em off ehh.
> Origin does its job, nothing more, nothing less - you won't get sexually aroused the first time you fire it up, neither will you go on an axe murdering rampage in disgust
> Just like EA themselves: they're not gonna knock on your door and give you $5k just coz they're like that, not are they gonna break into your house and kill yer kids - let's wait and see how good this game turns out be (y'know, after actually playing it) before grabbing the pitchforks hm? frankly, if I want to read some of the posts further up here I could just sign up at soddin Gamefaqs....


 

Agreed, ea seems to take blows that should be aimed at ubisoft. now that's some awful shit.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> - No space battles
> - No Clone Era
> - No Campaign
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I'm out. I don't mind MP but no SP at all means no buy from me!


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 18, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> You must've missed most EA games for the past...5? years.
> They drive most good series into the ground and try to squeeze every nickel and dime out of people playing their games. They're also a PR nightmare, though recently they seem to be keeping their mouths shut.
> You can't really dance around the fact EA has actually been voted one of the worst companies, several times. They're a shit company, plain and simple. People who aren't worried about them fucking a game up have some issues or just plain aren't informed.
> 
> oh and while i'm remembering, EA basically abandoned Battlefield 3 when a massive chunk of people became unable to play after a patch or two. Tons of support threads and tickets flooded in and they basically just did nothing. I dunno if they ever fixed it for people. Fixing the problem was quite the damn process and usually didn't work anyway. I remember trying to fix it and just being baffled seeing their entire support forum flooded with people having the same issues. I just uninstalled right then and there and saved myself the trouble.


I'm not saying they're any good, just they're not a great deal worse than the others...... Like has been said further up, just look at Ubisoft. Or Activision. Or even Valve! And yes I know they were voted the worst company in the US for 2 years running... it's just getting tedious reading all the hate. If the post Ashtonx made on page2 is true, then yes the game sounds very barebones and there's cause for concern, but Titanfall is almost exactly the same, and that's a fine shooter (played it on both PC and XBO). Ditto PvZ Garden Warfare: no single player mode whatsoever, still a good game. This is the way shooters like this have become anyway - anyone wanna take a guess what percentage of CoD owners have gone through the 'campaigns' on those games? No idea myself either , but I bet it's not very high...
FIFA? Yeah I'm a fan, but yes it's the same old game with a few bits and bobs added every year (I only buy a new FIFA every 2 years actually). Konami's PES series is no different either, and surely I don't need to mention Call of Duty as an example again....
Battlefield 3 I also know about, but didn't have any problems with soo... don't care  - BF4 on the other hand was far more worthy of a mention in my opinion laddie - basically, 18 months after release, and the game's just about finished and playable - THAT'S a joke! ...See, not totally defending EA myself either, and if this game does indeed turn out to be some EA crafted balls up then I'll stand next to you and slag the shit out of them for what they've done to the franchise, but for Gawd's sake let's only start doing that once we've actually played it...


----------



## Vanth88 (Apr 19, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Yeah I'm out. I don't mind MP but no SP at all means no buy from me!


 

There's is SP but there's no story mode like the other games.



> Though Battlefront won't have a single player campaign, it'll have a variety of missions and crafted challenges - available online or offline - designed around key moments from the films. "It's scenes like them," says Bach. "We can't hope that the players will recreate the [actual] battle exactly, so this is more like recreating the idea of the battle, or the battle next to the battle."


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-04-17-star-wars-battlefront


----------



## NakedFaerie (Apr 19, 2015)

Is that video gameplay? It looks awesome. BUT I bet it wont look like that when its released as it never does.

BTW, Its multiplayer only, no singleplayer mode so I wont be getting it. Multiplayer these days sucks as there are too many assholes online for it to be fun anymore. Doesn't matter the game its always full of assholes.


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 19, 2015)

NakedFaerie said:


> Is that video gameplay? It looks awesome. BUT I bet it wont look like that when its released as it never does.
> 
> BTW, Its multiplayer only, no singleplayer mode so I wont be getting it. Multiplayer these days sucks as there are too many assholes online for it to be fun anymore. Doesn't matter the game its always full of assholes.


 

No it's just an in engine, basically all the movements are staged like in pre rendered and for all its worth that might be rendered at 1fps or less. Just cause the engine can pull that off doesn't mean it's playable with that graphics.

As for mp only i wouldn't mind if it wasn't 20vs20 cod style. As for assholes, well yeah but that doesn't render the game unplayable, just ignore idiots on chat.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Apr 19, 2015)

Call of... Star Wars!??!!  It seems a lot of the industry thinks we're all just waiting for the next "best" FPS... orrrrrr EA... Anyway, looks pretty cool I guess so I can't really complain.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> As for mp only i wouldn't mind if it wasn't 20vs20 cod style. As for assholes, well yeah but that doesn't render the game unplayable, just ignore idiots on chat.


 
MP assholes, I never chat with them so cant say about that side its the way people play. I was in Destiny the other day and some real asshole was blocking every door so we couldn't pass. Thats the kind of assholes that play multiplayer.
Or in games like COD and battlefield they usually abuse you even if its your very first time playing that game or they dont revive you etc. There is no fun anymore.
I remember when I played Quake 2 MP, it was awesome. I played a whole round and didn't shoot 1 shot as I just followed people and laughed when they noticed. Mainly because he was a fat naked woman and I was a naked faerie (Where I got my name and avatar from) That was the fun MP not this camp at spawn points and shoot in the back then run off MP they do these days. Instead of always going for the most kills how about people start enjoying themselves and have some fun. Its not an enrollment into the army shooter its supposed to be a game and games are supposed to be fun.


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 20, 2015)

NakedFaerie said:


> MP assholes, I never chat with them so cant say about that side its the way people play. I was in Destiny the other day and some real asshole was blocking every door so we couldn't pass. Thats the kind of assholes that play multiplayer.
> Or in games like COD and battlefield they usually abuse you even if its your very first time playing that game or they dont revive you etc. There is no fun anymore.
> I remember when I played Quake 2 MP, it was awesome. I played a whole round and didn't shoot 1 shot as I just followed people and laughed when they noticed. Mainly because he was a fat naked woman and I was a naked faerie (Where I got my name and avatar from) That was the fun MP not this camp at spawn points and shoot in the back then run off MP they do these days. Instead of always going for the most kills how about people start enjoying themselves and have some fun. Its not an enrollment into the army shooter its supposed to be a game and games are supposed to be fun.


 


That's why i prefer pc for this sort of games, dedicated servers, quite often with votekick bans etc.
As for quake style games - there's warsow, they're making new ut it's alpha it's supposed to be free and i'm guessing it's available, i think tribes is f2p, though i dunno if it isn't p2w ;/ Quake Live? Dunno not that much into mp these days. Planetside might be some fun too i guess.

Either way there's quite a lot of stuff 

Just not on the consoles.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2015)

No space battles?. Darn that really bugs me. Battlefront 2's space battles were lacking in areas but I was hoping they could improve on it. I would dearly love a space dogfighting game with simple controls like battlefront 2 but a better scoring system/objectives. There is a new Star Fox coming out but that'll probably be just 4 player offline as usual, if I'm mistaken it will have unplayable lag like SSB4.

BTW, I did hear there would be some kind of dogfighting though, anyone know what that's about.

I'm a bit iffy about trying Origin so I'll stick to what I know and get it on Xbox One. If they released it on Windows Xbox Live with cross platform multiplayer then I would get both so I can play with my GF when we move in together. I wonder if the streaming to Windows 10 thing might allow me to do multiplayer.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 20, 2015)

So this is basically another Titanfall styled game. No singleplayer campaign except some pseudo-multiplayer experience, that doesnt actually go INTO much Star Wars lore that all the fans want, and instead just gives us a shooty shooty bang bang experience with starwars layered over it? 

Ugh... I'll get it when it's cheap I suppose...


----------



## Dax_Fame (Apr 21, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> So this is basically another Titanfall styled game. No singleplayer campaign except some pseudo-multiplayer experience, that doesnt actually go INTO much Star Wars lore that all the fans want, and instead just gives us a shooty shooty bang bang experience with starwars layered over it?
> 
> Ugh... I'll get it when it's cheap I suppose...


But hey  at least it's Star Wars..... so a billion people will buy it, ESPECIALLY with the new movie coming out, and the cycle will continue.


----------



## SonicRings (Apr 21, 2015)

chavosaur, the first word in your post is spelled wrong  It's cue, not que. XD

This game looks absolutely amazing btw! It's the first game in years that made me want to play it just by seeing an ad of it.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 23, 2015)

^That's the point of this fake gameplay style trailer.
When the end product looks nothing like it and people who preorder it got screwed on top of the typical glitchfest incomplete retail release. But don't worry you can buy the skywalker mission pack day one on disc dlc and get the exclusive yoda lightsaber only if you preorder from gamestop.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## chavosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

I just threw up a little.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2015)

T-hug said:


>


This has convinced me not to get this game.
BTW what's replacing instant action?

Edit: Hang on a sec, http://starwars.ea.com/starwars/battlefront the official site says we will get to drive AT-ATs.


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I will buy it regardless of the DLC situation - the more extra content the better as long as the core game is top notch.


 






You're feeding the beast


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Kippykip said:


> You're feeding the beast


I was buying Mission Packs and Expansions (hi Blizzard, Westwood!) and I'm not about to stop now. Same stuff, different delivery system.


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I was buying Mission Packs and Expansions (hi Blizzard, Westwood!) and I'm not about to stop now. Same stuff, different delivery system.


 
Ah well, then again the core game will most likely suck knowing how many features were removed (SIMS 4!)


----------



## Ashtonx (Apr 25, 2015)

Well recent events along steam shown how far can money grabbers go just to get this few extra cents.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2015)

I just got back on the official site last night and it looks really good now. Much better than Battlefront 2. Having pickupable rocket launchers to blow up AT-STs with was a good choice over 4 rocket troopers firing rockets till the thing finally goes down. Also looking forward to the dogfighting mode, been wanting an online dogfighting game for a while. Who cares about the lack of BF2 content when the content that is there is much better than Battlefront 2?

Only thing it's missing is Clone Wars.


BTW, I am a little concerned all the gameplay footage we've seen is for PS4 and it's confirmed 720p for PS4 while we don't know PC specs or anything regarding the Xbox One version. I'm hoping they don't half ass the Xbox One version and give us platform exclusive bugs. PC version will probably be too much for my GTX 760 and lack controller aim assist and cross platform


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 10, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Who cares about the lack of BF2 content when the content that is there is much better than Battlefront 2?


Well the problem is that no matter how good the content is it can get boring after a while if there is not enough of it for variety.
Which is why I absolutely hate the fact that there are no space battles. And hearing how bad the spaceships controlled from other people who had hands on or how you had to pick up a RNG buff that sometimes allows you to be a pilot really doesn't rub me the right way.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> you had to pick up a RNG buff that sometimes allows you to be a pilot really doesn't rub me the right way.


Oh, missed that part, that sucks. I'd rather they made it so we have to equip our loadouts with a pilot attribute.
BF2 space battles were disappointing, the max score was too low, couldn't destroy enemy flagships etc, either fix them or remove them IMO. Dog fights will be better than BF2's space battles though I would prefer space battles if they did them right.

Too much variety can be a bad thing, The Halo community is full of "I wish I could play this map but RNG won't let me", it's really disappointing to never play your favorite map and play one you don't like all the time. Only like 5 out of 40 odd maps get regularly played in MCC's BTB and only a handful I regularly played in Battlefront 2. Making less maps allows them to concentrate on making good maps that you will enjoy every time it's picked, plus there's more coming with DLC


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 10, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I'd rather they made it so we have to equip our loadouts with a pilot attribute.


Which would appear as a no brainer but you can be just so wrong.
I always enjoyed space battles the most in the battlefront series. If I had to pick a class that would represent me it would be the Pilot. This game so far is really unappealing to me.


Snugglevixen said:


> BF2 space battles were disappointing, the max score was too low, couldn't destroy enemy flagships etc, either fix them


Which they did in the PSP games where space battles and ground battles happened at the same time and both could directly affect each other.
On ground you had this giant cannon from Hoth that could easily disable enemy shields and in space you could shoot down from the giant ship to turn the tides.
Both PSP exclusives had a legit campaign mode and offered custom loadouts, but at the same time kept the class specific loadouts for those who wanted to play more classic. And you could change the loadouts mid battle without having to respawn so there is that.


Snugglevixen said:


> Too much variety can be a bad thing,


Yeah but too little variety is what kinda killed Titanfall and Evolve for many people. Titanfall was forgotten after a month and Evolve has a smaller playerbase than 10 yo games that are still alive through modding.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Which would appear as a no brainer but you can be just so wrong.
> I always enjoyed space battles the most in the battlefront series. If I had to pick a class that would represent me it would be the Pilot. This game so far is really unappealing to me.
> 
> Which they did in the PSP games where space battles and ground battles happened at the same time and both could directly affect each other.
> ...


Too bad it's only on PSP :/

Dunno about Titanfall (looks like a ripoff of Mech Assault with ugly graphics) but I got bored of the Evolve Alpha after like 3 games. 4 humans v monster was a cool idea, but it really needs to accommodate a lager game as one of it's gamemodes than be the whole game and the balancing was off, too easy to get killed by an experienced monster player and too hard for an unexperienced monster player.


----------

